# wingnut broadheads are fun!



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

a real cool guy brian sent me these wingnut judo rat attackers! they screw right into the shaft. he grained around 145 i think. but they fly real good and did some serous damage to a coffee can ! another way to have fun with the bow and arrow






and a good little way to hunt small game on a budget


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wingnuts hit with authority and are almost as good as Judos in the grass. Ive used them in 1/4" aand smaller but like the 1/4"s better.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow I will be trying this If all my hammer blunt tips break


----------



## spcenigma (Apr 3, 2007)

They sure are! These are also good for hunting squirrel, and will not get stuck in the trees when you miss.

I prefer a 12-24 wing nut, (when you can find them), but a #10-32 will work too.

I like to use a 8-32 x 3/4" long machine screw through the wing nut, backed with a 8-32 hex nut, Tighten these to the point, then thread into the shaft's insert.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

just threw these together real quick .they are smooth as butter in the air. i wanted to try the double wingnut. ill tell ya they are like wrecking balls from a bow.i fell like hunting orks with gandolph today!


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Daddy Likes! :wink:


----------



## padfootcreek (Jan 6, 2013)

woodpecker1 said:


> View attachment 1582630
> just threw these together real quick .they are smooth as butter in the air. i wanted to try the double wingnut. ill tell ya they are like wrecking balls from a bow.i fell like hunting orks with gandolph today!


What a great idea. I gotta head to the hardware store.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't believe I didn't think of this....I just popped up to my corner hardware store and made 8 of them for $3


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

awsome!!!!!how do they fly?


----------



## Neophyte2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wingnuts on arrows were old 30 years ago at least... I would like to try them on carbon arrows, I remember bending/folding some aluminums with them.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for telling about this idea AFTER I bought 4 new judo heads.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cool Jason. Im going to try the double wingnut idea


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

brian its all you man! you turned me onto these really. i have no idea what they grain sale adding another wingnut but i can tell ya they are bombs! i shot an old bag target just to see if it would bounce off far and it drilled into to it and it was loud.i did take a file and rasp an edge onto the little middle wingnut .think ill be having fun with these, you could even get fancy with a stainless steel and mix with a brass wingnut and a black allen head style machine bolt and still make them cheap. my sapsucker hybrid has been looking for new friends and he found them with these heads!


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

I tried them today.
Bounced off of a Haybale most of the time.
Dug nice big holes shooting into Mulch.
At too steep of an angle they skipped off the ground.
Should be useful.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh yeah...accurate.
Didn't shoot farther than 35' though


----------



## a&pmech (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice! I'm gonna have to try this!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

yea you can beat the tar out of these things. :wolf:


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Great idea for stumping or small game head!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

good ol brian from ill.sent me a set and they are a great idea he actually grain scaled them and everything! maybe hell chime in and say or not if he made the double wings and weighd them.brianlocal3 thanks again brother.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't doubled them yet, but going to play around this weekend with combos. I'll post grains of each combo. Going to get some 8-32 wingnuts too and see how they work


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

te buisness end end from a varmits point of view!


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well Jason I'm sure my new Sapsucker will love to sling those at critters. I have some 2117s that will love some 150gr wing thumpers 
Stay tuned tommorow and I'll post a few other homemade small game heads


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

cant wait to see! yea the sapsucker like these alot .these dyi heads are real fun. i sharpend the edges on the little wingnut and its gonana make some skunk in my drain ditch a nice quiver.got my yard all dug up in the snow looking for grubs or something to eat.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok. So far here are some general weights. Each 1/4-20 wingnut weighs 88 grains. A 8-32 nut weights 30 grains. And a 2" 8-32 stainless screw weighs 72 grains. 
So if you used a 2" screw with 2 1/4-20 wingnuts ad one 8-32 nut you have a 262 grain head. You can cut down the screw to tune and add/ subtract nuts for weight. I will be experimenting with other wingnuts tomorow


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

The lightest head I could get with a 1/4-20 wingnut was 146 grain and that was achieved by cutting down the screw. Experiment and have fun


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

the ones you sent to my phone are definate ork killers!!! and how you described making them was even more killer sounding!


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I threw these together real quick tonight playing around. I took a 125gr FP and drilled 1/16" holes and hammered in 1 1/2" finish nails with JB weld. Ill see how they fly tomorrow. Im also going to get some role pins tommorw and I think they will be more durable.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

i made these thesemorning ad the performance was great. if your on a budget this is the way to go. .


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

finaly settled on these. they fly great and hit hard


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok im sold, give me the shopping list..


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

woodpecker1 said:


> View attachment 1584832
> finaly settled on these. they fly great and hit hard


I use the hex head screws on my shell casings, they snap into the holes in the Kwikee Quiver perfect and there's no rattling.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

05allegiance said:


> Ok im sold, give me the shopping list..


All the parts can be found in lowes in the Hardware aisle 8/32 machine screws, crown washers and the part with the spurs i forget the name of them there in the same aisle with the Hardware drawers.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

home depot. 3/8 t nut. 1.5 long 8/32 machine bolt and a finish washer. with nut and washer on belly side to hold it together and but up against arrow shaft.should cost around 70 cents each to make.. way cool for sure.


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

Woodpecker did uou get a weight on those?


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

145


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

been usin the wingnuts for years. great stumpin/small game tips


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

cool. i was outside this morning havin fun. the last pic i posted of the t nut ones i was shooting them at 30 yards and they were still thumping the heck out of my sandbags:wink: if they were woodchucks theyd be gone


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Tried these stumping in the woods today.
Kept skipping off the ground causing the arrow to get banged up.
Lost a Nock and stripped some fetching off.

Might have to try Sandbag targets?


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

hmn. sorry to here that.


----------

